# ¿Programador para PIC 18F2550? (Para poder montar despues el Pickit2 Clone)



## Limbo (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola buenas,

Ya que no se puede utilizar el pickit2 Clone que esta en este mismo foro sin el 18F2550 programado con el firmware, quiero hacerme un grabador para el 18F2550 y utilizarlo una sola vez para programarlo y de esa manera poder contruirme el pickit2 clone, asi que, necesito uno lo mas sencillo posible y barato.

Estoy buscando como un loco pero no me aclaro. 
El grabador II de pablin por ejemplo no me aclaro con algunas cosas como los diodos inexsistentes en el diagrama que dice que protegen el puerto serie..
He visto varios super faciles de hacer pero no especifican si sirven para este pic y otros muchos simplemente no sirven.

Ya que solo lo utilizare una vez quiero estar seguro de que funcionara con el 18F2550.

¿Que programador me recomendais? 

Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 26, 2010)

Buenas,

He encontrado uno muy muy sencillo que sirve para los 18F252/2550, pero no tengo claro si el pic que sale en el esquema adjunto es el que se supone que se va a programar o es parte del circuito.

¿Digamos que en el lugar del pic del esquema va un socket donde conectar el PIC a programar?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Jul 26, 2010)

Limbo

Ese PIC que sale en el esquema es el PIC a programar. Personalmente lo que me parece extraño es que el pin #1 MCLR del Pic deberia tener conexión a +13 V y el puerto paralelo solo entrega señales de 0 ó +5 V.

Yo utilize para programar el 18F2550 el Programador de Pablin II.

Saludos.    JuanKa.-


----------



## lubeck (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola limbo...


> El grabador II de pablin por ejemplo no me aclaro con algunas cosas como los diodos inexsistentes en el diagrama que dice que protegen el puerto serie..



el de pablin II es para puerto paralelo no de serie...

No se los pongas es para proteger el puerto pero como nada mas vas a programar un micro seria mucha mala suerte que se quemara.... nada mas verifica  que las conexiones esten bien echas... 

En el  diagrama que subiste tendrias que averiguar cual es el programador ademas de que se me hace mas riesgoso para el puerto paralelo...

*EDITO..*
J2C


> Personalmente lo que me parece extraño es que el pin #1 MCLR del Pic deberia tener conexión a +13 V


Lei el datashit y segun eso el rango es de 0 a 13v pero se supone que el minimo es .2v...
por lo que no creo que haya problema con los 5v... o tu que opinas seran necesariamente los 13v???

Saludos...

PD. j2c te lo pregunto porque lo arme pero le puse nada mas 5v.. cabe aclarar que todavía no he grabado nada y no quisiera echar a perder el micro...


----------



## Limbo (Jul 26, 2010)

> No se los pongas es para proteger el puerto pero como nada mas vas a  programar un micro seria mucha mala suerte que se quemara.... nada mas  verifica  que las conexiones esten bien echas...


Prefiero ponerselos si monto ese (La verdad es que estoy dudando con lo que dijo J2C), ademas, mi suerte no se caracteriza por ser buena..


> En el  diagrama que subiste tendrias que averiguar cual es el  programador ademas de que se me hace mas riesgoso para el puerto  paralelo...


En la descarga te viene el .exe del programador, es el winpic800.
Esta es la web: http://www.electronik.es/prog-18xx.html

El problema de pablin es que no tiene PCB y tengo dudas, y nunca hice una PCB, pero bueno, si resuelvo las dudas del de pablin me animare a hacer mi primera PCB.

La primera duda es sobre los diodos de proteccion y el interruptor. En los textos pablin dice que se puentean el pin 5 y el 6. No entiendo a que se refiere con puentear, ¿se refiere a poner los dos diodos en antiparalelo con el puerto 5 y 6? ¿Es decir, anodo1 en pin 5, anodo2 en pin6, catodo1 en pin 6 y catodo2 en pin 5? 

Despues el interruptor hace que cambie de pin del puerto paralelo pero no me aclaro porque, ¿Segun el numero de pines del PIC la salida de datos del puerto paralelo cambia?¿o como es?

Y una ultima cosa, el zocalo para memorias de la familia 24 de 8 pines se supone que no esta en la imagen de enmedio ¿no? Por que he visto que hay un zocalo de 8 pines tambien en esa imagen..

Muchas gracias a los dos.
Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Jul 26, 2010)

Colegas Limbo y Lubeck, perdonen la demora, pero no estoy siempre sentado en la PC ni conectado al foro. Ante todo separemos las dudas:

1°) Algunos PIC's es posibles programarlos de dos formas:
    a) Con VPP= 13 Volts llamado "Standard High-Voltage Programming".
    b) Con VPP= 5 Volts, llamado modo LVP (Low Voltage Programming) con lo cual el pin #26 correspondiente al RB5 (PGM) quedara inutilizado como Input/OutPut en el circuito de aplicación.
De ahí mi expresión en el post #3 dado que el esquema subido por Limbo del "Art2003" no aplicaba +13 Volts en el pin #1 MCLR/VPP. En el esquema del PicKit2-Clone que hemos usado todos ese pin #26 se usa con el Pulsador, por lo tanto *no debemos programar* de esa manera al Pic18F2550 que usaremos en el programador que nos construimos.

2°) El programador Pablin II es de puerto paralelo y don Pablin recomienda usar el SoftWare IC-Prog que *no permite* grabar el Pic18F2550. Todo el texto de los diodos se refiere a un cambio en el diseño que el ha realizado con respecto a su primer versión, la llave selectora es alternativa a los diodos.

3°) El zócalo de 8 pines de la figura del medio (la de los 4 zócalos) esta conexionado para conectar los microcontroladores de 8 pines como por ejemplo el Pic12F629, etc. y el zocalo de la ultima figura esta conexionado para la grabación de las Memorias EEPRom tipo 24Lxx.


Yo he grabado mi Pic18F2550 del PicKit2-Clone con el esquema del programador Pablin II montado en una placa perforada y realizando las conexiones con alambres de cobre del tipo de los usados en los cables telefónicos. Y como software he usado el WinPic800 Que baje de la página de Sisco (http://www.winpic800.com) que tiene la posibilidad de elegir el Programador Pablin II como hardware. No he tenido problemas al programar mi microcontrolador para el PicKit2-Clone.

Cualquier duda que tengan quedo a vuestra disposición para intentar aclárala.


Saludos.                 JuanKa.-


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jul 26, 2010)

Saludos PIPO,
Este creo es el programador mas sencillo para programar tu PIC18F2550.
Espero te sirva funciona bien y es tan pequeño que lo puedes montar de rapidez hasta en 
la protoboard.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 26, 2010)

> Cualquier duda que tengan quedo a vuestra disposición para intentar aclárala



Muchisimas gracias J2C por mi despejadas las dudas me agrado mas eso del WinPic800... 
espero no salgan mas contratiempos.... 

Te debo una... 

Saludos...

*EDITO:*
Helder277

Una pregunta y el hardware compatible con ese esquema seria el JDM Programmer o cual seria?????

SAludos...


----------



## Limbo (Jul 27, 2010)

Buenas,

Por mi parte tambien quedan aclaradas las dudas que tenia.
Solo me queda una mas, que mas que duda, es confirmacion. El ICSP,¿que es exactamente? ¿Es simplemente la forma en que se conexionan los microcontroladores para grabarlos?¿El conector ICSP es uno comun?

Gracias J2C.
Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Jul 27, 2010)

Lubeck

Tu solo me debes "seguir teniendo por muchos años mas" las ganas de aprender, que las tienes!!.
Yo opte por realizar el PicKit2-Clone del thread de Moyano Jonathan con pequeñas modificaciones a mi gusto o por experiencia, aun me resta agregarle el soporte para micros de 3,3V que he visto la variante de Suky en otro foro parecido a este.
Me agrada mucho la PCI del Zocalo ZIF de WinPic800 y debo estudiar como adaptarla al PicKit2-Clone. El WinPic800 no es un programador actualmente liberado para DIY por que Sisco lo comercializa, sin embargo hace bastante tiempo he conseguido la información en la Web de la ultima versión que estaba libre (tiene varios bug's que fueron solucionados en las versiones posteriores e incluso le agrego soporte para mas micros), a partir de ese momento el decidió comercializarlo y no entrego mas el Firmware del Microcontrolador. Razón por la cual me decidí a realizar el PicKit2-Clone.


Limbo

El *I*n *C*ircuit *S*erial *P*rogramming es un modo de programación que permite realizar la misma estando el microcontrolador ya soldado/montado en la placa de circuito impreso. Es usado en los equipos producidos en fabrica ante cambios de Firmware (programa que se graba en el micro) por bug’s detectados con posterioridad a la fabricación/venta/instalación del equipo fabricado ó por cambios para mejorar las prestaciones de los mismos.
La misma se puede hacer en el modo tradicional con VPP=13 Volts y en el modo mas moderno de LVP que aclare en el post #6, de hecho este ultimo es mas moderno en la línea Microchip y no lo poseen todos los micros fabricados por ellos. Ambos métodos requieren el agregado de algunos componentes (R, C, D, etc.) de muy pequeño costo (coste) y puede que utilicen algún pin del micro con exclusividad.
La información de cómo usar uno u otro método suele estar indicada en las hojas de datos (datasheet) de cada micro en la zona de SPECIAL FEATURES OF THE CPU.
En cuanto al conector usado para realizar la ICSP mas bien depende del gusto de cada diseñador ó del costo del mismo ó del espacio disponible ó de la disposición de componentes en las placas ó etc., resumiendo depende de quien diseñe la PCI y de lo que se le ocurra a el.

Espero no haberme extendido mucho.


Saludos,   JuanKa.-


----------



## Limbo (Jul 27, 2010)

Gracias J2C, ya esta claro. Ya he comprado los componentes, aver si acabo con la pcb y lo monto 

Muy amable.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Ago 2, 2010)

puedes quemar el pickit dos o sino el enigma que a mi me va mejor que el pickit2,,por alguna razon desconocida se me cuelga y me manda error el pickit 2 ,    y el enigmason menos componentes yhasta ahora no falla hasta en w seven de  64bit corre ,,   bueno todo depende de la bobina si la tienes ,, 

pdta  enigma esta en este foro   , usa la ultima version


----------



## Limbo (Ago 2, 2010)

Tengo pensado montar el pickit2 clone pero de momento tengo que montar el de pablin (modificado) para poder programar el pic18F2550. De todas formas segun funcione el de pablin, lo utilizare un tiempo has ta que coga practica con los programadores.


----------



## Helder Guerra (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola foreros,
Este es el programador que yo utilizo para grabar los PIC 18f2550 y nunca me ha fallado, cuando no tengo a la mano mi PICKIT 2 lo utilizo y todo perfecto.


----------



## J2C (Ago 2, 2010)

helder277 dijo:


> Hola foreros,
> Este es el programador que yo utilizo para grabar los PIC 18f2550 y nunca me ha fallado, cuando no tengo a la mano mi PICKIT 2 lo utilizo y todo perfecto.


 
Helder277

Ese programador es el JDM y algunos de nosotros hemos tenido problemas debido que muchos de los puertos COM de PC's con ellos incluidos no llegan a tener la tensión para que funcione bien; otros hemos tenido la falta del COM en las Notebook's/Netbook's.
Puede que tu PC sea de mejor calidad que las nuestras y por eso nunca has tenido problemas.

Si bien el programador Pablin II es de puerto paralelo, hace uso de tensión externas a las PC's que usamos y eso le da un plus de seguridad para la primera vez.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## PiTter M (Sep 10, 2010)

una pregunta como trabajo con la eepron del pic18f2550
porq con #rom 2100 ........
no puedo


----------



## El nombre (Oct 12, 2010)

#rom int8 0xf00000={0x00,0x07,0x0A,0x02,0x02,0x02,0x12,0x02}
Te precarga los 8 primeros.


----------



## JCBILBAO (Nov 23, 2010)

A mi me pasaba igual, me complicaba la vida intentado programar pic con programadores que descargaba, hasta que un día me compre un PICKIT2 y logre programar el 18F2550, me alegre mucho, te lo recomiendo  www.bilbaoelectronics.com


----------



## cris3D (Nov 29, 2010)

Helder Guerra dijo:


> Saludos PIPO,
> Este creo es el programador mas sencillo para programar tu PIC18F2550.
> Espero te sirva funciona bien y es tan pequeño que lo puedes montar de rapidez hasta en
> la protoboard.



que tal,

usando esta configuración con que software puedo programarlo?


----------



## J2C (Nov 29, 2010)

Cramso

El colega Helder Guerra ha colocado en el post *#14* el programador que usa desde PC's con Puerto *RS232* (Serie) y en el archivo que adjunto esta el esquematico e indica el Software que usa, que es el mismo que he indicado en mi post *#6*.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 30, 2010)

Quiero aclarar que la mayoría de los programadores paralelos no sirven para programar micros de la línea PIC18F...tiene que ser si o si un JMD...puede ser JMD común o el plus.


----------



## cris3D (Nov 30, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> Cramso
> 
> El colega Helder Guerra ha colocado en el post *#14* el programador que usa desde PC's con Puerto *RS232* (Serie) y en el archivo que adjunto esta el esquematico e indica el Software que usa, que es el mismo que he indicado en mi post *#6*.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



yo me referia al del post #7, es que solo viene la imagen.. igual es con winpic?


----------



## J2C (Nov 30, 2010)

Cramso

Eso solo lo sabe quien lo posteo, el circuito del posteado en el post *#14* dice que con WinPic y es una variante del *JDM*, un programador muy economico y ampliamente probado en todo el mundo!.

Personalmente dudo de la eficacia del indicado en el post #7 ya que no protege el punto de VPP en +13. Volt's y podria dañar tu micro como no programarlo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cris3D (Dic 1, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> Cramso
> 
> Eso solo lo sabe quien lo posteo, el circuito del posteado en el post *#14* dice que con WinPic y es una variante del *JDM*, un programador muy economico y ampliamente probado en todo el mundo!.
> 
> ...



gracias! , estaré armando este programador el fin de semana, espero postear los resultados


----------



## cris3D (Ene 7, 2011)

apenas me arme el programador del post #14 pero no funciono, me arroja un error que dice algo como:

"en la direccion 0x0000 se escribio 0xEF85 pero se leeyo 0xFFFF"

revise las conexiones pero todo parecia bien,

habra alguna configuración recomendada para el WinPic? o tendre que aterrizar algunos otros pines del PIC?

saludos


----------



## PiTter M (Ene 8, 2011)

habla cramso 
rerpt tendras q configurar el puert para la com con el win pic!!


----------



## cris3D (Ene 13, 2011)

PiTter M 

curiosamente faltaba solo un cablecito, el programador que aporto Helder Guerra anda bastante bien, ya monte el pickit (solo que algo falla) y ayer monte el pinguino, en 5 min ya tenia mi hola mundo


----------



## J2C (Ene 15, 2011)

Cramso

Felicitaciones y gracias por comentar el problema que habias tenido.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nepper (Feb 28, 2011)

Una pregunta, bueno, tengo nootebook, pero me quiero hacer el JDM del post #14, pero leyendo mas adelante,


			
				J2C dijo:
			
		

> Ese programador es el JDM y algunos de nosotros hemos tenido problemas  debido que muchos de los puertos COM de PC's con ellos incluidos no  llegan a tener la tensión para que funcione bien; otros hemos tenido la  falta del COM en las Notebook's/Netbook's.
> Puede que tu PC sea de mejor calidad que las nuestras y por eso nunca has tenido problemas.


me doy cuenta que estoy bastante limitado...
¿alguien lo probó con un adaptador serie-usb?


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2011)

Nepper

Probar con un adaptador USB-COM no lo he hecho, pero si mal no recuerdo alguna vez lei que no se podía grabar por que no se llega a obtener las tensiones necesarias.

Dado que estas próximo a Camino de Cintura (yo estoy muy cerca de la estación Boulogne por donde pasa el 338 por Camino de Cintura), te ofrezco grabar algún/algunos microcontrolador/es de los listados por Microchip en el PicKit2 con mi programador y mi NoteBook.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nepper (Feb 28, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Nepper
> 
> Probar con un adaptador USB-COM no lo he hecho, pero si mal no recuerdo alguna vez lei que no se podía grabar por que no se llega a obtener las tensiones necesarias.
> 
> ...


Que grande!!!
realmente te agradezco mucho!!!

Pero me quiero hacer mi propio programador y quemar (en el doble sentido) mis propios pics... por eso mi pregunta, me quiero hacer un programador que no necesite un PIC "intermedio" (Pic programador) para usarlo con la nootebook.

quiero empezar a hacer "algo", de hecho, tengo una PC con serie y paralelo, pero la quería usar como último recurso... pero bueno, me la conseguí exclusivamente para hacer estas cosas...

En realidad, lo que me está atormentando ahora es algo que pensé muy a futuro...
yo me quiero hacer un programador "USB" (no importa el metodo) para llevarlo con la nootebook.
Ahora, que tuve la oportunidad de conseguir esta PC con puerto paralelo y serie para programar pero de escritorio, mi tormento sería ¿es necesaria hacer "mobil" la programación del pic? digamos ¿cuando se hace necesario programar en campo?


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2011)

Nepper

Yo pase por esas mismas etapas; leyendo mucho, investigando y lo segui hasta completarlo.


Respecto de tu *tormento* se me hace que estas confundido: *Hacer mobil la Programación del Pic o la PC ?????*.

De ultima pegale una buena leida al thread de Moyano Jonathan ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/ ) que por ahi pasamos todos los que armamos el *PicKit2-Clone*, se que son demasiadas páginas pero leyendo aprenderas mucho y eso te sacara las dudas que tienes.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nepper (Mar 1, 2011)

me refería a hacer movil la programación del PIC, ahora que lo pienso mas tranquilo, no tiene sentido que programe pics fuera de mi "laboratorio"...

Lo que sucedió fué lo siguiente.
Hace 6 años, yo tenía 2 PC de escritorio, la de mi hermano y la mia.
Me conseguí una PC movil para llevarla a la universidad, trabajo, etc. Me deshice de mi PC de escritorio.
Tenía planeado programar pics, pero sin mi PC de escritorio, me era imposible, y no quería tocar la de mi hermano. Solo tenía la PC movil.
Ahí me puse a investigar y descubrí sobre el pickit2-clone, y otros programadores USB. Pero yo me empeñe en no utilizar ningun programador "complejo".
Me estanqué en la programación...
Hace unos mese, mi jefe hiba a tirar unas PC (que le faltaba la ram y el rígido) y yo me agarré una con el objetivo de poder programar pics (por los puertos) rapidamente la dejé online...
La cosa que parece que me quedó el reflejo de "usa la nootebook" para programar y no me di cuenta que tenía todo resuelto...
Ademas con el trabajo perdí mucho tiempo y me distraje bastante....

Ahora me hago el JDM y listo...

ha, y ya que estamos, ¿que utilizan para programar PIC con JDM en un SO Linux/GNU?


----------



## cris3D (Mar 1, 2011)

Nepper

vas bien, (como dices)  solo monta el JDM con tu puerto serial (pc), y luego lanzate por el clon de moyano 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/

y ya con eso tendrás tu programador usb


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 4, 2011)

Les puede servir este programador de saber electronica que esta en este enlace es muy bueno
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-pic-s-8-18-28-40-patas-47839/

es compatible con el ici porg y con winpic 800 
y se enlaza como jmd


----------



## cox (Mar 26, 2011)

hola gente,

les paso el programador que usé yo para el 18F2550 que posteé  en otro foro, es para, por supuesto una vez grabado dicho pic, poder usar el pickit2clone 

está basado en el jdm programmer, no inventé nada, solo lo armé leyendo muchos posts hace tiempo ya jeje














bueno saludos!!


----------



## Electrostley (Abr 6, 2011)

amigos una pregunta que pines del pic se conectan al programador de post ·14  ya mire el data sheet del pic pero  curiosamente no me quiere andar nose por que, y creo que esta todo perfecto
gracias pelaos


----------



## J2C (Abr 7, 2011)

Electroskey

La equivalencia de pines del programador del post #14 al PIC18F2550 es la siguiente:

+5V = VDD = 20
SDA = DAT = 28
SCL = CLK = 27
VPP = VPP = 1
GND = GND = 8 y 19

Como norma de seguridad deberias colocar el pin 26 = PGM a GND para que el micro no entre en modo LVP (Programación de Baja Tensión) por error, indicada en el parrafo 25.10 de la hoja de datos del PIC18F2550.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## arias887 (May 2, 2011)

Yo aca [ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-programador-jdm-plus-22517/index4.html ] *[Pagina-4 Res-78] *puse mi JDM Plus, funciona de 10...


----------



## Marisol2502 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yo programe el PIC18F2550 con el de pablin II y funciona super bien!!!!


----------



## backslash (Nov 26, 2011)

He montado en una protoboard el programador que subió Helder Guerrera, pero hay una cosa que no entiendo. El+5V que está encima de las entradas al 18f2550,es una conexión? Donde debo conectarlo? Lo dejo tal y como está.

Yo he realizado todas las conexiones tal y como están en el esquemático y a la hora de programar me salta el siguiente error: un error de escritura en direcion 0x000000 verificado 0xEF85 Leido 0xFFFF

Cómo puedo solucionarlo? Por cierto: Solamente se me enciende un led, el D5


----------



## J2C (Nov 26, 2011)

Backslash

Helder Guerra subio dos esquemas, uno como imagen en el post #7 y otro como archivo pdf en el post #14. La verdad no se a las conexiones de cual te refieres.

Tampoco se que programa utilizas en la PC para programar tu µControlador.

No estaria de mas que comienzes a leer desde el principio este thread ya que se han respondido dudas como las tuyas.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## backslash (Nov 26, 2011)

El micocontrolador es el del post 14 en pdf y el programa el winpic800.

Ya leí los posts, pero inguno solventó mi problema. En uno leí que solucionó el problems poque no tenia un cable conectado, pero no dice cuál. Ya he activado la opcion de low voltage y he conectado a masa el pin 26 pero el problema persiste


----------



## J2C (Nov 26, 2011)

Backslash



backslash dijo:


> He montado en una protoboard el programador que subió Helder Guerrera,... . . .


 
Las Protoboard suelen tener impredecibles problemas de falsos contactos, no sera ese tu problema?. 






backslash dijo:


> ... . . . Solamente se me enciende un led, el D5
> ... . . .


 
Al no encender el LED6 te esta indicando que tu programador no genera la *Tensión de VPP*, debido a un componente defectuoso, mal colocado, el led mismo conectado al reves u otras posibilidades. También puede ser que lo uses con una Notebook/Netbook y estas tienen problemas con sus salidas RS232 que no llegan a entregar las tensiones necesarias. Ni hablar de colocar los conversores USB a RS232 ya que nadie aun logro hacerlos funcionar con el JDM.






backslash dijo:


> ... . . . Ya leí los posts, pero inguno solventó mi problema. En uno leí que solucionó el problems poque no tenia un cable conectado, pero no dice cuál.... . . .


 
El leer el resto de los post y los comentarios de los demas foristas te da una idea de los errores/fallas que se cometen. Pero solo tu podras solucionarlo dado que lo tienes delante tuyo y la forma es revisando y revisando. El resto de los foristas solo podria apreciar en una foto un error *muy grande* de tu parte. 






backslash dijo:


> ........ y a la hora de programar me salta el siguiente error: un error de escritura en direcion 0x000000 verificado 0xEF85 Leido 0xFFFF
> ........


 
Ese error esta indicando que lo que mando a escribir previamente no se corresponde con lo que esta leyendo ahora y comparando, puede ser que no haya escrito nada o que hayas activado la función de "Memoria Protegida" en el µControlador al programarlo y entonces al no poder leer nada manda error de Verificación.






backslash dijo:


> ... . . Ya he activado la opcion de low voltage y he conectado a masa el pin 26 pero el problema persiste


 
La opción de Programación en Bajo Voltage ó ICSP deberia estar acompañada con las conexiones del µControlador a programar y el programador usado, el JDM y sus variantes no son usados de esa manera.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## backslash (Nov 27, 2011)

Bien, he vuelto a montar el circuito pero tengo ahora una pregunta. Siguiendo el recorrido del pin número 5 del conector (Signal Ground, Cable amarillo) veo que proporciona los +5V al microcontrolador. Entonces, las conexiones a masa, donde las conecto, a G1 y G2 del conector ?


----------



## J2C (Nov 27, 2011)

Backslash

Debes conectar todo como te indica el esquematico sin agregados ni nada por el estilo, no lo tomes a mal pero *no debes pensar en cambios*!!, es un programador ampliamente probado por años en todo el mundo.

En el esquematico figuran G1 y G2 *sin conectar*!!!, por otro lado tienes 6 símbolos de masa incluido el que has circulado en rojo y deberian estar todos unidos.




Ahora si gustas pensar un poco, piensa que el puerto RS232 no llega a los 13V pero en el Programador JDM los obtienes  !!!, como hacen ???. *Con una masa/tierra VIRTUAL* pero no debes modificar en nada dicho esquema.

La configuracón mostrada en el esquema y respetandola completamente te generara las señales que necesitas para lograr tu objetivo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## backslash (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, probaré a conectarlo otra vez. Lo que no entendia era porqué los símbolos de masa se conectaban entr sí pero no directamente a ninguna conexion del, rs232. Por lo que me comentaste, en el portatil no tengo conexion rs232 así que lo hago en un sobremesa.



Ok, probaré a conectarlo otra vez. Lo que no entendia era porqué los símbolos de masa se conectaban entr sí pero no directamente a ninguna conexion del, rs232. Por lo que me comentaste, en el portatil no tengo conexion rs232 así que lo hago en un sobremesa.


----------



## J2C (Nov 27, 2011)

Backslash

Diria que las portatiles actuales ninguna tiene RS232, por eso todos nos fuimos pasando al Pickit2-Clone dada la facilidad para armar el mismo.

Algunas de las Desktop ultimas suelen tener problemas con las tensiones de la RS232 para este programador, pero es necesario para programar por primera vez al Pic18F2550 y luego no tendremos problemas dado que las actualizaciones que pueda poner a disposición MicroChip estan previstas para actualizar por el puerto USB.

Suerte y espero tus comentarios.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## backslash (Nov 27, 2011)

Gracias JuanKa por tu ayuda. He vuelto a montar el programador y esta vez sí que se me encienden los leds: uno está siempre encendido y el otro parpadea cuando hay actividad.

Ahora te expongo mi problema:

Me vuelve a saltar el mismo error. Con el WinPic800 le digo que me detecte automáticamente el dispositivo (CTRL+D) Y me dice: Abriendo COM1. Detectado -> Desconocido

Lo que intento luego es leer lo que hay en el microcontrolador 18f2550 (Ctrl L) y en el apartado de configuración me lee los valores que aparecen en la imagen adjunta.
Si intento programarlo me vuelve a saltar el error de escritura en 0x000000

*Cuál es el problema?* He medido la tensión entre +5V y masa y el tester me marca 5.27V. La diferencia de tensión entre los pines 27 y 28 es de 0,06V si no hago nada y de 1,46V cuando se enciende el segundo led, es decir, cuando teóricamente se transmiten datos entre el PC y el microcontrolador.

Se me olvidó adjuntar la imagen...



Bueno, acabo de "descubrir" que alguna cosa no funciona bien porque quito el microcontrolador del programador y relaizo la acción anterior de "leer" y me devuelve los mismos resultados...


----------



## J2C (Nov 27, 2011)

Backslash

La medición con el tester en los pines #27 y #28 no me dice nada por que el Tester no sirve para realizar ese tipo de mediciones. Yo si mediria entre los extremos del zener DZ1 mientras mando a programar para saber bien que tensión tengo en ese punto debe estar entre 12 y 13 V sino el 18F2550 no entrara en el modo de programación. Es buena idea colocar el pin #26 a masa aunque el circuito no lo diga para evitar ruidos que pudieran afectar al funcionamiento fiel del µControlador.

Por otra parte y dado que has realizado varias operaciones de programación con el 18F2550 yo procederia a realizar un *BORRADO COMPLETO*. 

Tampoco le pediria al WinPic800 que me "*detecte el dispositivo*", *se lo impongo yo y no lo dejo librado a algun error inesperado*.

En algun momento pasado recuerdo leer que habias tildado alguna opción dentro de la palabra de configuración y eso a mi en lo personal no me convence, pues el archivo que entrega MicroChip para grabar el 18F2550 a usar en el PicKit2 ya viene con las configuraciones definidas, realmente *NO CAMBIARIA ninguna*.

Como ahora no recuerdo si dentro de las configuraciones que tiene el HEX de MicroChip protege alguna de las memorias del 18F2550 lo que haria es una vez programado lo colocaria en el circuito del PicKit2 y lo enchufo al USB de la PC para ver que dice.






backslash dijo:


> ........Bueno, acabo de "descubrir" que alguna cosa no funciona bien porque quito el microcontrolador del programador y relaizo la acción anterior de "leer" y me devuelve los mismos resultados...


 


J2C dijo:


> Backslash
> ......Ese error esta indicando que lo que mando a escribir previamente no se corresponde con lo que esta leyendo ahora y comparando, puede ser que no haya escrito nada o que hayas activado la función de "Memoria Protegida" en el µControlador al programarlo y entonces al no poder leer nada manda error de Verificación.
> ......


 
Te lo habia dicho en mi post *#44*  !!!!



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## backslash (Nov 27, 2011)

La tensión en el DZ1 es de 7,5V. Ahora qué hago, pruebo en otro ordenador? ; estoy echando humo... xd


----------



## J2C (Nov 27, 2011)

Backslash

Pues no empiezes a echar humo tan joven que no llegaras a mi edad  !!!.

Bueno, al tener solo 7.5V entre los extremos de DZ1 puede deberse a dos cosas:
a) Podria ser el Ordenador, con lo que cambiando deberias verificar ambas tensiones y ahi tendrias una idea.
b) Podria ser que el Zener usado y colocado en DZ1 no sea de 12V, no se con que cuentas para poder verificarlo y que nivel de conocimientos tienes.



Ten siempre presente que en Electrónica el tener PACIENCIA siempre te dara muy buenos frutos, si te desesperas es muy facil cometer un error y no encontrar el problema. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


P.D.: Si estas en España, como que son casi la 1 de la madrugada, te recomiendo que descanses tu cuerpo y mente y mañana continues más tranquilo. Yo seguire aun una hora y media mas por aqui.


----------



## backslash (Nov 27, 2011)

Ya, para más inri al quitar el microchip he visto que una patita bailaba... mira si bailaba que se ha caido al suelo. Un desastre.
Supongo que será el de 12v porque lo encargué en la tienda y me dieron este. En el exterior hay pintado un número 12. En los de 5v hay un 5. En los otros las cifras estan de dos en dos, en dos líneas, así que creo que el diodo es el correcto. Probaré en otro ordenador. Ya he pedido unos samples a microchip. A ver si puedo solucionar el problema.

Graciasr tu ayuda


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2011)

el RCD  Programmer 

Saludos


----------



## Arsenic (Feb 7, 2012)

alguien ha podido programar el 18F2550 con exito? yo intente con el jdm, con el art2003 y con el de pablin y no lo consigo...


----------



## arias887 (Feb 7, 2012)

WinPic800 V3.64f

Esa fue la version con la que pude grabar el 2550...

1° Instale el programa...
2° Como no me reconocia el JDM Plus se me ocurrio la "gran idea" de reiniciar la PC dejando el JDM conectado
3° Tachaaaaan!!!... Abri el winPic y funciono alas mil maravillas sin necesidad de configurar nada...
4° Pasar a armar el quemador USB...
5° Jamas volvi a utilizar mi JDM Plus...


----------



## Arsenic (Feb 8, 2012)

Pude solucionarlo!!! con winpic800 y el arc2003 pero no el de los diodos, sino el alimentado vía usb (o fuente externa 5V). Acá les dejo un adjunto del circuito sin diodos en pdf que rescaté de la web y mi versión de winpic800 es la última: 3.64H si mi memoria de calculadora no falla... ahora se vienen los proyectos que tengo amontonados.

Pude solucionarlo!!! con winpic800 y el arc2003 pero no el de los diodos, sino el alimentado vía usb (o fuente externa 5V). Acá les dejo un adjunto del circuito sin diodos en pdf que rescaté de la web y mi versión de winpic800 es la última: 3.64H si mi memoria de calculadora no falla... ahora se vienen los proyectos que tengo amontonados.



Me olvidé de adjuntar el pdf... perdón. Acá se los dejo. Saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 8, 2012)

Si podrías subir una foto de tu montaje y algún video de funcionamiento estaría bueno para subirlo a la primera página del hilo y que todos lo tengan como referencia.


----------



## J2C (Feb 8, 2012)

Supongo que lo ha programado en el *modo LVP* por que ha colocado el RB5/PGM al mismo potencial que el MCLR/VPP.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 8, 2012)

Si es verdad, yo desgraciadamente no tengo forma de probar el grabador para constatar si funciona correctamente. Si alguien lo arma y funciona que suba algún video de como programar el microcontrolador para que los demás tengan la info a mano..luego yo le puedo hacer una placa como para que quede más formal y lo dejamos como documento para los que armen el programador USB.

Un saludo !


----------



## Arsenic (Feb 9, 2012)

Si, como no. Ahora hago unas fotos (con la cam. del cel.), algunas capturas de pantalla con el pickit2 reconocido por el programa también.


----------



## Arsenic (Feb 9, 2012)

Bien, como prometí, ahora les subo el video y las fotos. Fíjense BIEN en el primer video que tuve dos errores al programar con el ARC2003, pero si prestan atención, ese error es suprimido, tildando LVP (en la solapa "config" del winpic800). Luego las fotos del ARC2003, JdmPlus (que no me reconoció ningún PIC) y por último las del pickit2 clone. El segundo video muestra el software del pickit2 clone reconocido, conectado y funcionando... si quieren, también posteo un video de como programo un pic con el pickit2 (aunque no sé si corresponde porque esta línea es para la programación del PIC 18F2550). Para terminar, una salvedad: Utilicen el conector USB on-board y el puerto LPT1 on-board, porque he adquirido un adaptador USB-LPT1 y otro USB-COM1 y NO FUNCIONAN PARA ESTOS PROPÓSITOS!.

NOTA: Si no les alcanza con los videos, las fotos y el pdf que les adjunté, puedo hacer un instructivo o un informe...

Video 1:
http://youtu.be/1ZFS59doVMw

Video 2:
http://youtu.be/wXRB1dKH7R0

Espero les ayude todo esto
Saludos camaradas!!!


----------



## J2C (Feb 9, 2012)

Moyano Jonathan

Realmente esta podría ser una buena alternativa a la primera programación del 18F2550 para el PicKit2-Clone pero creo que genera algún inconveniente en el uso futuro.

Ya que tu tienes mucha mas experiencia que yo, te pido si puedes confirmar lo que me parece que afectara:

Al programarlo en el modo *LVP* estamos usando el *pin #26* (*RB5/PGM*) y según el parrafo *25.10* del datasheet ese pin no podremos usarlo mas ni como entrada ni como salida. En el esquema que has colocado tu en el thread correspondiente al PicKit2-Clone y que hemos usado la mayoria de nosotros usa el pin #26 como entrada con el pulsador.

Con lo cual me parece que la función del pulsador la perderiamos, te agradeceria si puedes confirmar esto que presumo para no crearles problemas a otros foristas en el futuro.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 9, 2012)

> Al programarlo en el modo LVP estamos usando el pin #26 (RB5/PGM) y según el parrafo 25.10 del datasheet ese pin no podremos usarlo mas ni como entrada ni como salida. En el esquema que has colocado tu en el thread correspondiente al PicKit2-Clone y que hemos usado la mayoria de nosotros usa el pin #26 como entrada con el pulsador.



Estoy en desconocimiento de como se comportará el programador usando el LVP. Yo mi programador USB lo arme usando otro programador USB...he probado el JMD..también me ha funcionado pero según la PC en donde se conecte.



> Bien, como prometí, ahora les subo el video y las fotos.



Muchas gracias Arsenic. Ahora lo que faltaría es que probaras lo que dice J2C...si te es posible, como para tener una idea más clara sobre funcionamiento del PIN26 y el pulsador del Pickit2.
En caso de que el funcionamiento sea normal, le podrías decir a algún moderador que te suba el post con los videos..el pdf y demás a la primera página del hilo para que todos lo tengan en cuenta.

Un saludo y que estés bien !


----------



## Arsenic (Feb 9, 2012)

Resulta que no me reconoce el pic 16F84A. El pickit es reconocido y el pulsador funciona correctamente. He hecho todos los test's que trae el pickit2 (programa) y han sido satisfactorios. Lo unico que no funciona es el calibrate: Cuando hago click en "Calibrate" me devuelve el siguiente mensaje: Could not fully calibrate the unit. The USB voltage may be too low to completely calibrate."
¿Qué se puede hacer?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 9, 2012)

No es un mensaje peligroso...es por que a veces los puertos USB no entregran el suficiente voltaje. Con repecto al PIC16F84A no tendrías que tener problemas. Estás seguro que es el A ? Probá a ver si lo detecta usando el programa MPLAB.


----------



## Arsenic (Feb 9, 2012)

En mplab tengo en gris todos los pickit's salvo el pickit3, con lo cual no he podido seleccionarlo...


----------



## Arsenic (Feb 10, 2012)

Les comento que acabo de hacer pruebas con el 16F628A y me lo reconoció perfectamente. Moyano Jonathan, estoy seguro de que se trata del 16F84A. Con MPLAB no puedo directamente usar el pickit2 porque no es opción seleccionable (está en gris y no se puede clickear allí). El 16F84A sigue sin ser reconocido... el otro al menos anda perfecto


----------



## anceco2002 (Abr 24, 2012)

primero saludadaros a todos, luego preguntar lo del pickit2 clones es un pulsador o un interruptor.

luego decir que estoyprobando a programar el el 18f2550, y no hay manera he montado ya en una protoboerd varios para hacerlo y no lo consigo, me podeis decir la configuracion del winpic para intentarlo con el programer del pòst 14 el de helder guerra.

gracias un saludo.

se me olvidava es que ni me lo reconoce el pic.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 24, 2012)

> Con MPLAB no puedo directamente usar el pickit2 porque no es opción seleccionable (está en gris y no se puede clickear allí). El 16F84A sigue sin ser reconocido... el otro al menos anda perfecto



Te equivocaste al instalarlo...por defecto no lo instala lo tenés que seleccionar manualmente. Yo he podido trabajar con MPLAB y PIC16F84A sin problemas...pero me parece innecesario teniendo el reemplazo más completo como es el PIC16F628A.



> primero saludadaros a todos, luego preguntar lo del pickit2 clones es un pulsador o un interruptor.
> 
> luego decir que estoyprobando a programar el el 18f2550, y no hay manera he montado ya en una protoboerd varios para hacerlo y no lo consigo, me podeis decir la configuracion del winpic para intentarlo con el programer del pòst 14 el de helder guerra.
> 
> ...



Vas a tener que ser más específico con tu pregunta y vas a tener que dar detalles más claros sobre como lo has montado y demás..si es posible con fotos.
Eso es para ayudarte más rápido y que sea más sencillo encontrar cuál es tu problema con el programador.

Saludos !


----------



## anceco2002 (Abr 28, 2012)

bueno pues voy a partir de cero, no soy un gran entendido en electronica.

si pudierais  decirme que programador monto en una protoboard para hacer el pic 18f2550 , para despues pinchar en el pickit2 clone que ya tengo montado.

luego tenia la duda de si el pulsador del pickit 2 es pulsador o interruptor.

he estado leyendo bastante y cuanto mas leo mas me lio he montado varios y no han funcionado por eso quiero enpezar de cero , decirme cual seria el mas fiable y lo montare y a partir de hay si no sale bien empezare a buscar solucion con vosotros.

gracias a todos.


----------



## J2C (Abr 28, 2012)

Anceco2002


anceco2002 dijo:


> .... si pudierais decirme que programador monto en una protoboard para hacer el pic 18f2550 , para despues pinchar en el pickit2 clone que ya tengo montado. .....


No es lo mas recomendable grabar el PIC18F2550 pues los protoboard suelen tener falsos contactos. 





anceco2002 dijo:


> .... luego tenia la duda de si el pulsador del pickit 2 es pulsador o interruptor. .....


Esto deberias preguntarlo en el thread correspondiente; pero te lo respondere aqui: es un interruptor y su funcionamiento esta indicado en la Documentación que provee Microchip junto al Software del PicKit2. Deberas leer dicho documentación.





anceco2002 dijo:


> .... he estado leyendo bastante y cuanto mas leo mas me lio he montado varios y no han funcionado por eso quiero enpezar de cero , decirme cual seria el mas fiable y lo montare y a partir de hay si no sale bien empezare a buscar solucion con vosotros. .....


Hay muchos que son fiables pero *NO en protoboard*, también depende de que puertos posee la PC con la cual lo programaras por primera vez: COM, LPT (Paralelo), USB, etc.
Cuando leas para no liarte (equivocarte, confundirte), ayudate de lapiz/lapicera, una hoja de papel y anota lo que te intereso indicando el numero de post y algun dato que te sirva de referencia, asi terminaras comprendiendo mejor y aprendiendo.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## anceco2002 (Abr 28, 2012)

tengo dos pc de sobremesa uno que no tiene puerto serie exterior, pero la placa base si lleva un conector de puerto serie. la placa base  es una asus m4n78pro.con windows 7.
el otro es bastante mas antiguo y es un atlohn 900 este si tiene puerto serie y paralelo y tiene windows xp  , este llevaba bastante tiempo sin uso.
sabiendo esto que me recomiendas que monte y sea fiable, te hare caso y lo montare sobre una placa soldando.
gracias por tu ayuda.

lo del interruptor entonces lo hice correcto, tenia dudas pero puse interruptor.


----------



## J2C (Abr 28, 2012)

Anceco2002

Te dire que mi PIC18F2550 para el PicKit2-Clone lo programe en una PC con Ahtlon XP a 1.7 GHz y una motherboard PcChips810 con puertos COM y LPT (la sigo usando al día y hoy y tiene 10 años); corriendo Sistema Operativo Windows XP con "Service Pack 2".

Como *Software Programador* use el *WinPic800*, esta nombrado en uno de los primeros post de este thread.

Como *Hardware Programador* use el programdor "*Pablin por puerto paralelo*" pero no lo monte en "Protoboard", sino que use una plaqueta perforada y solde componentes y realize las conexiones con cable soldandolo pudiendo programar a la primera. Realize esto luego de renegar con el JDM (COM) y sus variantes tal vez por problemas con las tensiones del puerto COM de mi PC.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## anceco2002 (Abr 29, 2012)

me podrias pasar esquema y pbc del pablin
un saludo


----------



## J2C (Abr 29, 2012)

Anceco2002


anceco2002 dijo:


> me podrias pasar esquema y pbc del pablin .....


 
Lo he posteado alguna vez (ahora no recuerdo en que thread), pero si lo Googleas como "*programador pablin 2*" te manda derechito a la página.




Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Tampoco que los demas te hagan tu trabajo, ponle algo de ganas !!!!


----------



## kotito (Jun 21, 2012)

Me he leido todo el thread de arriba abajo y no se solventa mi problema.
Lo que yo me quiero hacer es una gtp plus y tengo una barbaridad de cantidad de pregunta:

1-principalmente para llegar a hacer el gtp plus, necesito programar el 18f2550. Por tanto, no me decanto con que programador hacerlo, si con del helden post#14 o el del pablin... alguna idea? intenté montar el de helden #7 y parece ser que no me ha ido bien. y con puertos paralelos me niego por que no sabria como conectarlo a mi pc ya que no tiene ese puerto

2- es recomendable y verdadermanete bueno, que yo me cree el gtp plus? es decir, mi pregunta es que si hay programadores "universales" que le hacen competencia

3- pickt 2 que es exactamente? se que es un programador pero... no lo entiendo del todo bien, no sé si es hardware, software como winpic 800 o ambas cosas

4- Tomad en cuenta de que mi pc es un window7 y creo haber leido de que este window no es compatibles con ciertas cosas o que se yo

:S:S:S
pido perdon por hacer tantas preguntas, pero me gustaría que me sean respondidas


----------



## ars (Jun 21, 2012)

Mira yo he usado este sin problemas, es mas lo monte directamete sobre la protoboard. Es un JDM bien simple


----------



## kotito (Jun 21, 2012)

ars

es justo el que monté pero al conectarlo al pc no me pasa nada. Midiendo en vpp, me sale una tensión de 8v, intuyo que tiene que llegar a 13v


----------



## ars (Jun 21, 2012)

kotito dijo:


> ars
> 
> es justo el que monté pero al conectarlo al pc no me pasa nada. Midiendo en vpp, me sale una tensión de 8v, intuyo que tiene que llegar a 13v


ASi es, el problema es tu puerto serie, no entrega la tension requerida, es la desventaja de este programador asi sin fuente externa, 8v es muy poco..
proba en otra pc. ya esta dificil conseguir pc con puerto serie.


----------



## kotito (Jun 21, 2012)

No hay manera de probar con este programador sencillo. Lo he probado de mil manera diferente y no me da la tensión requerida. En vpp me da 5.8v y en vdd 5.2v. No sé que alternativa hay ante esto

que.... me gustaría a ser posible si alguien me puede responder a lo que había expuesto en mi post #77. Estaría eternisimamente y jodidamente y felizmente agradecido. Ya que este programador no le caigo bastante bien


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 22, 2012)

Háganse el programador JDM que propone KEMISA... es un pcb doble, pero el método de planchado no trae demasiadas dificultades a la hora de hacerlo. Solamente tienen que imprimir la cara de atras (bottom) tal como aparece y la de adelante (top-components side) en mirror. Luego las cortan por los bordes. Corten la placa doble faz del mismo tamaño (No tiene que ser exacto... con hacer coincidir las caras en el planchado arriba y abajo ya lo tienen listo) luego la planchan doblando la hoja primero de un lado, luego del otro. Las meten en ácido pero en lugar de hacerlo en forma horizontal, lo hacen en forma vertical, luego la dan vuelta y listo. Ya tienen su PCB. El enlace del programador JDM de Kemisa es este:

http://www.kemisa.es/circuito_programador_microprocesadores.php

PD: Tienen que tener el Eagle instalado... el cable que conecta la placa con el puerto de la PC debe medir como máximo unos 80cm.


----------



## Marce (Nov 20, 2014)

Buenas noches, se que este post es muuy viejo y estoy reviviendolo, pero tengo un problema que me a llevado toda la tarde y todavia no doy en la tecla.
Llendo a la cuestion, un amigo me pidio que le arme un programador, (le arme el pickit2 de moyano jonathan) el inconveniente es que hace mucho tiempo borre todos los programas y carpetas, y ahora no puedo grabar el PIC 18F2550 en el JDM, mas precisamente, me baje de nuevo el winpic800 pero no me deja grabar el .HEX que adjunta jonathan, me lee el pic, al momento de grabar sale un cartel con error* escritura: 0xEF85* me le casi todo el foro y no doy con la tecla, lo mas cercano es esta respuesta:



J2C dijo:


> Backslash
> Ese error esta indicando que lo que mando a escribir previamente no se corresponde con lo que esta leyendo ahora y comparando, puede ser que no haya escrito nada o que hayas activado la función de "Memoria Protegida" en el µControlador al programarlo y entonces al no poder leer nada manda error de Verificación.
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


 el tema es donde esta memoria protegida? o que puedo probar para grabar el pic?
Desde ya gracias si alguien puede darme una mano
Edito: agrego una imagen para ver si esta todo bien


----------



## J2C (Nov 20, 2014)

Marce

Como primera medida hazle un borrado total al µ que estas usando, es lo mas recomendable. 



Lamentablemente hace un año cambie mi vieja PC por una mas moderna y ya no tengo disponibles puertos COM ni LPT, tampoco tengo instalado el WinPic800. Pero en el momento que grabe mi 2550 utilice una plaqueta perforada con soldaduras para evitarme los falsos contactos que suelen tener algunos ProtoBoard.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Marce (Nov 20, 2014)

Aaaa buee, es increible la que paso
 JuanKa, gracias por la respuesta rapida, te explico la que acaba de pasarme, ya hice el borrado, incluso creo que vos mismo lo escribiste no se  si en este hilo o en otro hilo, pero recuerdo haberlo leido, borre pic cientos de veces y nada, ahora lo acabo de borrar y programa hasta un 98%  pero me arroja el error,  0xCf3C


----------



## J2C (Nov 20, 2014)

Marce

Veamos el vaso medio lleno, algo has mejorado.


El borrado total sirve para poner al µ como si fuese 0Km, ese comando esta permitido por MicroChip y borra la *memoria de programa* por mas que la hayas protegido.



 El punto suele ser que si le pides al programador que proteja la memoria (lo hace al final de programarla), cuando hace a continuación el proceso de verificación de la memoria programada marcara error por que no puede leerla al haberla protegido antes  .


 Yo ahora no me recuerdo bien respecto al WinPic800 por que deje de usarlo hace mucho y aparte no lo tengo instalado, actualmente solo gravo EEPROM's del tipo 24LC ó 93C.


 Pero de ultima deja tu pregunta y espera que alguien mas responda.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin (Nov 20, 2014)

> ahora lo acabo de borrar y programa hasta un 98%  pero me arroja el error, 0xCf3C



lo mas seguro es que ya paso a mejor vida tu pic 

quita el LVP (destilda low voltage program) e intenta borrarlo y  regrabarlo.


----------



## Marce (Nov 20, 2014)

Hola pipirrin, gracias por ayudarme,  me di cuenta que llega al 98% cuando puse, borrar todo, leer todo y programar todo, al no estar cargado el archivo .hex, me llega al 98%, igual, ya lo destilde y tampoco lo gravo, segun e leido en todo el foro y google, parece que a los JDM les cuesta grabar los pic18f2550, lo raro es que al pic lo lee al 100%, detecta todo, solo falla al programar.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 20, 2014)

o yaaaa, si el JDM tiene problemas, bueno en realidad lo que tiene problemas es el puerto serie de algunos PC que no tienen la corriente suficiente. 

si quieres probar poniendo una fuente independiente de 12v en el VPP, es decir, el VPP tiene que tener minimo 12V, y suficiente corriente.


----------



## AleSergi (Nov 20, 2014)

Exactamente no recuerdo como lo grabe para el pickit 2 de Moyano, el que se propone en este foro.
Use un JMD con esteroides, o sea  los 13v, eran externos, fijate en mi perfil la única foto que tengo es de esa ocasión. 
Lo que monte es de la página
http://www.bobtech.ro/proiecte/microcontrolere/2-bobprog-programator-icsp-pentru-microcontrolere-pic

el Software que supe emplear fue:
http://picpgm.picprojects.net/hardware.html
(que me gusto más que el winpic800)

No recuerdo pero creo que tenia puesto a tierra el pin PGM con 5,1Kohm
Obvio era una vieja PC de escritorio con puerto serie de verdad con Windows 98SE, nada de esas cosas USB-RS232 porque está probado que no funcionan.


----------



## tidus (May 9, 2015)

hola.. tengo una duda... estoy armando una capacimetro que encontré por internet con un pic 18f2550 pero el archivo hex que da pesa 90kb y según lo que yo he investigado la memoria del pic es de 32kb entonces el hex es muy grande o esta bien asi?


----------



## J2C (May 9, 2015)

Tidus

Por que no probas de ver el contenido de ese archivo que encontraste por internet y tu mismo te sacas la duda  ???.

Aparte, al intentar programar al 18F2550 si el archivo fuese más grande te daría un error  !!! pero no volvería inservible al PIC.


 Para tu conocimiento, los hex para cargar a los PIC tienen una construcción determinada por lo cual el tamaño de los mismos no resulta comparable con la memoria disponible de los µControladores.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## AleSergi (May 9, 2015)

Como te indicaron, el pic no se destruye en caso que "ese" archivo sea más grande que la capacidad de memoria del pic, pero lo principal, el soft con el que lo "programas" seguramente se quejará al respecto, indicando que es grande.

Por otra parte, los archivos .hex tienen un formato y encima en texto plano, que nada tiene que ver con lo que va realmente en la memoria del pic,, mira:

http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.net/conceptos_el_fichero_hex.php

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_HEX


----------



## tidus (May 14, 2015)

buenas... estoy haciendo un programador para el pic 18f2550 específicamente el Multi pic programer 5 ver.2, la cosa es que este programador sirve para pic de 8,14,18,20,28 y 40 pin pero yo lo quiero hacer solo para el 18f2550 de 28 pin, ya hice un pcb  pero lo que no se es si me falta alguna conexión o estoy haciendo alguna de mas  en el pic y es en eso que quiero que me ayuden subí el esquema original y el pcb que hice yo...gracias


----------



## AleSergi (May 14, 2015)

Vos te estás complicando mucho por nada...
porque no armas un simple JMD con alimentación externa montado en una protoboard y listo, fijate en mi perfil hay una foto y enlace de lo que Yo arme para grabar el soft del pickit2 en el 18F2550.

Aquí tenés varios soft programadores, supe emplear el winpic800

http://picpgm.picprojects.net/software.html
http://www.ic-prog.com/
http://www.winpic800.com/
http://www.lancos.com/prog.html


----------



## tidus (May 14, 2015)

AleSergi dijo:


> Vos te estás complicando mucho por nada...
> porque no armas un simple JMD con alimentación externa montado en una protoboard y listo, fijate en mi perfil hay una foto y enlace de lo que Yo arme para grabar el soft del pickit2 en el 18F2550.


 
gracias pero quiero armar el que subi en un pcb, ya que tengo todos los componentes... pero quería saber si estaban bien conectados los pines del pic..


----------



## josuevzla (Jul 3, 2017)

hala j2c, pregunto con respecto al diagrama de pablin. el v+ es alimentacion externa? y los simobolos de gnd a donde se conectan?


----------



## J2C (Jul 6, 2017)

Josuevzla



josuevzla dijo:


> hala j2c, pregunto con respecto al diagrama de pablin. el v+ es alimentacion externa? y los simobolos de gnd a donde se conectan?



El "V+" es una tensión externa de +13V dado que si sigues el circuito de la página de Pablin va conectada a *Vpp*. y la tensión de esa conexión de los µControladores PIC debe ser de 13 Volts.

Los 5 símbolos de GND de dicho esquema deben ser conectados al "V-" de dicha fuente externa.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## josuevzla (Ago 1, 2017)

hola de nuevo, una pregunta. puedo reemplazar el transistor del diagrama de pablin 2 el 2n3904 por el 2n2222A es que no cuento con el otro


----------



## AleSergi (Ago 1, 2017)

si podés,  ese transistor solo está al corte o saturación,  hace de interruptor.


----------



## josuevzla (Ago 1, 2017)

Otra cosa la alimentación externa me dicen que es de 13 voltios. Puedo usar una de  12 voltios? O estrictamente tiene que ser 13 voltios


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2017)

Tiene que ser 13 voltios es la tensión de programación, algunas veces con algo menos funciona pero muchas veces es el causante de que no funcione nada.
Yo arme hace tiempo un muy buen programador, y me hizo parir, hasta que no puse un regulador LM317 y ajuste la tension a su valor exacto no funciono como es debido, luego me canse de programar pic's


----------

